# Old pickups



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

There's a lot of hate against Fords, not sure why..

Looking for a new pickup, got an ok cash flow at the moment so I was thinking I can shoot for a truck that's at least 6k. Any tips, advice and such on my search?:clap:


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

*some locals*

broncos?
Here's a variety of vehicles Ive seen on local craigslist, wondering which types are bad options and what types of things to lookout for (is 72 too old?), mucho appreciado!
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5007540604.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5024146428.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5013703049.html
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/5014481445.html
http://albany.craigslist.org/cto/5015702613.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5028184221.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5012202621.html


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5024146428.html

Without driving or seeing in person I'd be leaning towards this one

:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Creter said:


> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/5024146428.html
> 
> Without driving or seeing in person I'd be leaning towards this one
> 
> :thumbsup:


+1 one this one too. looks to be a fairly clean truck.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Guy, the best place to buy a used truck in Mass if you know what you're looking at is:


http://www.jjkane.com/search/search.php?Auctionlocationdate=Worcester%2C+MA%2C+05-16-2015&Category=Cars%2C+Vans%2C+Pickups%2C+%26+SUVs&Subcategory=PICKUP+TRUCK

These all sold 3 days ago - it'll be a while before they have another auction in Worcester.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, yeah, avoid anything with plow push plates on it....


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

And my personal opinion, I would stay away from the older carb ones , while there are some nice looking ones , just not the kind for everyday use work type trucks. The newer ones with fuel injection are a better choice. Engines last lots long , better mileage.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the intended use for the truck? I see some play trucks, and I see some work trucks in your list. If for work, I'd suggest the silver/black f350 also.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of people will dump their truck on CL if they know it won't take a sticker again without major work. Mostly it's rust around here.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

If you're not pulling heavy look for a mid 90's F150 with the 300 I6 and manual tranny. Awesome, reliable, cheap, cheap to repair trucks. Any Ford 3/4 gas will be a gas hog from that time.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BAREIN said:


> If you're not pulling heavy look for a mid 90's F150 with the 300 I6 and manual tranny. Awesome, reliable, cheap, cheap to repair trucks. Any Ford 3/4 gas will be a gas hog from that time.


Good truck, but around here those are usually pretty rusty.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

as much as I love chevys, the half ton 80's and 90's blow their rear ends all the time. the half ton fords are much tougher in that regard. Same with the transmission. the older 4l60e and the 700r4 in stock form isnt that durable. 

Look for chevy 3/4 ton and 1 tons


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 96 F 150 6 cyclinders with manual tranny, great truck but chassis and body are all rust. 
I wish I still had my '72 Chevy half ton with 350 and 3 speed.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Aren't you working for another company now? Why buy a big truck, especially an old one? You're looking at big repair bills, crappy mileage and a mostly empty bed. It's not hard to have a $2k repair bill on one of those big guys. And a set of tires is a grand.

Get a Ranger, Tacoma or S10 is my vote.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Using it for work? Putting a cab on it? Specifically looking for a head turner? You still surfing? Are vans out of the question?

Those are my questions.

Here is my answer:

Now I know you said "truck" and I know you said "Ford" and I know you said some other stuff about $6k or something, buuuuuuuuut I think you may want to make an exception because Pittsfield is about to change your life.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/5011736231.html


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy, if I got 7999 other CT members to each kick in a buck, would you buy that thing and post a lot of pictures of you driving it?


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll be a sport and pitch in two bucks. :thumbsup:

$7997 to go... :whistling


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea I'm looking for something aesthetic not so much functional, would much rather get in a classic unique looking one each morning to spark my imagination than the brand new Silverado they're letting me drive 😂


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Vans are not out of the question, yea the bed is not mainly for tools as much big surfboards, I think im interested in the simplicity, I could save for a new one but I'm unattractive to too much going on inside a vehicle, I'd rather be focused on the outside I guess..the barer and simpler the inside the better


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll just stack 8k, no problemo


----------

